# I/E and Relationships and Goals



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

What kind of relationship are you in, what kind of relationship do you want?

Long term relationships are marrage, or anything of the sort.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Currently in a forever alone relationship, want to be in LT Relationship.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm currently single and am not quite sure whether I want to remain single or if I want a relationship. If I do have a relationship, it would be long-term.

However, despite any aspirations I might have, I've convinced myself that I'll be forever alone. (For a number of reasons that I will not list here.)


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm currently in a relationship after taking a vacation from the dating world, and frankly I wouldn't mind being single again.


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

E-single-want to be single. 
I'm too damn young for relationships. I've got better things to do than be tied down. I don't want to end up wearing cardigans and watching Greys Autopsy or whatever it's called..
I have a bit of a fear of commitment.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I am an ISFJ in a new relationship and would like a long term one with my girlfriend,as does she (ESTJ) with me.However as marriage between same sex couples is not allowed in Australia that may not be an option for us.Unless the government changes the laws on this then we may just have to make do with living together as partners in a de facto relationship which is recognised.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm an INFJ/INFP and i never been in a relationship yet, but i would love to be in a long-term/life-long one (not necessarily getting married though; i'd be happy & content enough to just share romantic love & simply be with that special someone). For all this time (i'm 25 years old) i focused more on myself and never really looked to be in a relationship. However, now, more than before,i desire and feel ready to be in a commited relationship, although i'm ok with being single too, so i'm not actively searching for a partner.


----------



## MeMyselfandI (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm an INTJ, single, and happily so. I don't want a relationship yet. 

But I know with certainty I want a long-term relationships someday. So I put Single - Want LT.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

ENFP, single, not unhappily. I would want to be in a relationship with the right person, but that is not feasible right now and I will never be so lonely that I will settle (fingers crossed hard).


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm a settler, and I'm settled.


----------



## Gandalf_ (Mar 29, 2012)

Creating this poll most have taken forever


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Introvert and would like a LT relationship when I'm ready to cope with one  I don't want to fool around anymore, but need the right person.


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Gandalf_ said:


> Creating this poll most have taken forever


*Basically*.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm an E and I'm single. I would like to be in a relationship, but I would also like it to be an easy relationship with no high expectations and no long-term commitment and no getting angry or disappointed but lots of cuddling and being there for each other (but not too much) and then maybe one day we'd accidentally get pregnant and keep the baby and raise it still together like as friends who really care about each other (and have sex) but aren't saying they are married or in love or anything then when the kid is older he or she asks us to get married and we do it because we're such good parents, and then we realize we really do love each other and are happy and marriage isn't half bad.

So...there's that. Sometimes I think it'll take some kind of trick like accidentally getting pregnant to get me to actually consider marriage as a viable option because it freaks me out so bad otherwise. If I do get married, I'll probably love it though once I'm in it. I'm the kind of person who hates everything until she loves it.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Introvert in a long term relationship, very content to be in a long term relationship. I like constancy. Monogamy is sexy.


----------



## Moze (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess im one of the few introverts that want to stay single. People cant seem to believe I want to be single.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

In theory I'm an extrovert, although I don't really feel extroverted at all. I'm single and I want to stay single, although if I fall in love, I may end up in a relationship. Not a long-term one, though.


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Single and clueless. That's why I made the poll. To find others in the same lost state.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Single and definitely want to be single. Been in a 5-year long relationship in the past and I'm too young to settle, there is so much to experience!


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm an INFP and currently married (to the only person I've ever been in a relationship with).

I think it's what I want... and I don't ever see us not being together... but part of me wishes I had better skills to be alone, because I'm a very "alone" type of person a lot of the time. Ah well, I guess. I've also really longed for a romantic friendship with someone, but it's unlikely I'll ever get to experience that because it would probably feel threatening to my husband (and I totally understand why).


----------

